# Free metro 2033



## amitava82 (Dec 11, 2012)

THQ Demo - FREE Download | Facebook

It's not a Demo as the title says.

GoGoGo!
Activates on Steam.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 11, 2012)

saved the key, have to install asap


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

LOL already purchased the Humble Bundle so don't need it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 11, 2012)

got the key,got metro 2033 in steam lib. *thank you god*


----------



## Jripper (Dec 11, 2012)

Got the key  
Activated on steam using redeem code option. Do I have to install it right now? ;\ I don't really want to.
Orr can I downlload and install it later?


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Got the key
> Activated on steam using redeem code option. Do I have to install it right now? ;\ I don't really want to.
> Orr can I downlload and install it later?



U can install it later.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 11, 2012)

Life is good 

@OP Thanks btw


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Some people are getting duplicate key message.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 11, 2012)

good guy THQ


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope they add few more games to the Humble Bundle before it ends


----------



## RON28 (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks a lot  this is the first game i got FREE.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 12, 2012)

Got mine as well 
BTW guys do we need to download the game from Steam in one single go or we can pause it and continue some time later as well?
Because downloading 7GB at one continuous stretch is not possible with my slow 1Mbps network connection 
Thanks!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah you can pause.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2012)

@Terabyte pause resume whenever you want. 

Got my game too although I owned it on Steam already. Guess I will not wait for this to cool down and give it away somewhere


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks but no thanks.. Zombie Games scares the sh!t out of me  ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2012)

gr8 game for free..nice


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 12, 2012)

How can i redeem that key in steam?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

Open Steam>click on the *Add a Game* at the bottom left of the screen>Activate a product on Steam>Enter the Key>download!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2012)

how to redeem.. plz guide me.. i have steam installed now, what do i do with the link above ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 12, 2012)

@Nerevarine


*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5414-TFBN-1352


----------



## theserpent (Dec 12, 2012)

Doesnt open the page in FB


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2012)

^Yep. Bad luck, me guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Doesnt open the page in FB



1. Login
2. Go to freemetrogame.com or first go to the page called "Metro(THQ)" like it then try the app via link in page.
3. Grant the app access and retrieve code.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2012)

and use the code on steam right ? But the app seems to have different instructions


----------



## Jripper (Dec 12, 2012)

^ There is an option in the top menu bar. something like "redeem game code" or something(don't remember). Post the code there. It will detect the game automatically and add it to your library.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

You can either go with the App in the instructions, or save the key and activate the game in Steam.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 12, 2012)

LOL... so much for a free steam key. and i get all games for free!


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Yeah you can pause.





thetechfreak said:


> @Terabyte pause resume whenever you want.


Oh great, thanks guys!


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

512kbps download speed, no game for me, FU BSNL.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks guys, now its on my library


----------



## Jripper (Dec 12, 2012)

^ ENjoy 

@tkin I share your woe  Have it on pause.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> thanks guys, now its on my library



What other games do you have in your library?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2012)

just this and dota 2... ya i know <forever alone> lol


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> just this and dota 2... ya i know <forever alone> lol



Till a few days back i only had dota 2,in the last month 13 more games added,the main contributor being humble bundle.


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

Does steam accept HDFC platinum credit card?


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

Theoretically all CC should work, unless VbV pokes its nose. Try.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 12, 2012)

Link not working now ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Link not working now ?


I just got a key an hour earlier.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> I just got a key an hour earlier.



That link was redirecting me to my fb home page.
However I searched THQ demo on FB and found a key for myself on their official page.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks op.got a key


----------



## Neo (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not able yo get a key, it redirects to fb home every time. Can someone ease for it for me? I'll provide you login details.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

Check this link:-

*www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?sk=app_395840630491782


----------



## Neo (Dec 12, 2012)

That redirects to fb home as well


----------



## Neo (Dec 12, 2012)

Btw, the only reason I can think of this free give away is yo promote Metro 2033, and when 2034 cones out next year, more people would buy it because they would gave played 2033, and honestly, its a nice game.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ Read this man
....


Thetrueblueviking said:


> That link was redirecting me to my fb home page.
> However *I searched THQ demo on FB and found a key for myself on their official page.*


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

Neo said:


> Btw, the only reason I can think of this free give away is yo promote Metro 2033, and when 2034 cones out next year, more people would buy it because they would gave played 2033, and honestly, its a nice game.


Metro 2033 is a hard to run game, to max out you need GTX580+


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks man!!! Got a key.


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2012)

Neo said:


> That redirects to fb home as well




try without using https.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 13, 2012)

A doubt here - If I obtain a key now, will I still be able to use it after a month or say even a year (without adding the game to my steam library for the same period) ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

There's an expiry date, so I'd suggest you to just activate the game in steam, start the download and pause it, and continue downloading whenever you can


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 13, 2012)

What is it roughly (the date) ?


----------



## Neo (Dec 13, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> ^^ Read this man
> ....





Skud said:


> try without using https.



Tried everything


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2012)

So even if it is in my library, if i donot download it now, it will dissapear?



tkin said:


> Metro 2033 is a hard to run game, to max out you need GTX580+



nah mate


----------



## Neo (Dec 13, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> So even if it is in my library, if i donot download it now, it will dissapear?



It will remain there forever  You can download whenever you want.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 13, 2012)

just activate the key in your steam account, if successful it will remain there forever. Then download when you want


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2012)

got my code thanks to TTF.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> So even if it is in my library, if i donot download it now, it will dissapear?
> 
> 
> 
> nah mate


Its a sham, its running 10-20FPS at best, and to me at least that's completely unplayable, I need 30FPS atleast if the game smooths the frames like crysis, else 50FPS+, when you hit outside FPS will drop another 40% for sure and that means you'll end up dead, this game requires lightning fast reflexes as half the time you'll be ambushed.

You have absolutely no idea what Metro 2033 is all about, at the time of its release no GPU, yes, NO GPU could max it out @ 1080p and maintain even 10FPS, only after GTX480 came we saw some results(30FPS) and as you can see below, still today, no single GPU could max it out @ 1080p, and the below results are with PhysX OFF, you turn it on and it will even crush a 680 SLI.
*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1854/metro.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

I am having a 7870 CF and I am not sure if would be able to max out this game entirely. I need to make some optimizations with Radeon Pro for maxing out and thats also a chance not sure shot at all.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I am having a 7870 CF and I am not sure if would be able to max out this game entirely. I need to make some optimizations with Radeon Pro for maxing out and thats also a chance not sure shot at all.


You can, FPS will hover around 50s, and may drop to 40s occasionally outside.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

I used to get 11-23 fps on my 6850 @1080p 
Then lowered "depth of field" and "shadows" to medium. Got a comfortable 40 fps after that


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2012)

I got more or less 30 fps with these settings:-



> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Antialiasing: AAA; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Enabled; DOF: Enabled



Of course, min fps dropped to single digit some times. But, gameplay remained more or less smooth throughout, so you should have a blast with the 7870CF with PhysX off. And you can turn off DOF to get clearer visuals and boost in the frame rates.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 13, 2012)

sh!t,If this thing can give gtx 680 problems till date,how will it work on my craptop


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 13, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> sh!t,If this thing can give gtx 680 problems till date,how will it work on my craptop



Running Metro 2033 with my rig @ 1024x768, DX9, Quality : High; Antialiasing: No; Texture filtering: AF 4X; Advanced PhysX: Enables; Tesselation: Disabled; DOF: Disabled

And i am getting good playable experience.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

During fast paced playing time, you can't really see the difference between low and high in metro


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2012)

IMO going even for 2x antialiasing at 1920x1080 is a waste of fps.. but thats just me


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 14, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> sh!t,If this thing can give gtx 680 problems till date,how will it work on my craptop



You obviously cant expect to max out every game every time.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 14, 2012)

THQ now understood how to do business.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 14, 2012)

Link not working for me too


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys - another query - whats the difference between beta and non beta version of the same game ?
Like I am about to buy a game say XYZ. But there are two choices - 
1) XYZ 
2) XYZ beta
Whats the difference and which one to go for ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 14, 2012)

XYZ is supposed to be stable and the other is for testing new features


----------



## tkin (Dec 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> During fast paced playing time, you can't really see the difference between low and high in metro


I disagree, at times I just stood there and watched the scenario, for example there is a overly extreme high res texture in game at a pile of rubble.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

Read in few places that keys are out for now.


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you TDF! Activated just in the nick of time! By the way, does this remove my steam account's limitations? Like friend requests and stuff? Also, will I be able to max this game at 1366x768 with a hd 7770?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> Thank you TDF! Activated just in the nick of time! By the way, does this remove my steam account's limitations? Like friend requests and stuff? Also, will I be able to max this game at 1366x768 with a hd 7770?



1. What limitations ?? I don't have any limitations.
2. No you won't be max out this game with that card.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 17, 2012)

@tkin. Agreed. Thats most noticeable when you surface though. I was talking about the times when you are underground(dark areas). And ofcourse there has to be a difference between the graphics settings otherwise there won't be any point in having "low" and "high"


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 1. What limitations ?? I don't have any limitations.
> 2. No you won't be max out this game with that card.



steam restricts community features for accounts with no paid game. prolly he is asking about it. 



Confused_user said:


> Thank you TDF! Activated just in the nick of time! By the way, does this remove my steam account's limitations? Like friend requests and stuff?



why don't you just check yourself if the limitations are lifted? just check your profile if it still says community features are limited.


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 20, 2012)

What about 6870 then?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2012)

yes, you will be able to max it out as long as your processor wont bottleneck it.. My friends is running it on ultra with HD 7770 at 1366x768.. fps is around 30-35


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, you will be able to max it out as long as your processor wont bottleneck it.. My friends is running it on ultra with HD 7770 at 1366x768.. fps is around 30-35



Maxing out means Ultra with maximum AA at 1920*1080.


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Maxing out means Ultra with maximum AA at 1920*1080.



I specifically said 1366x768


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 23, 2012)

Game has a good story and gameplay


----------

